# Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung



## Armin501 (26. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, im alten Forum bekam ich immer automatisch
per Mail mitgeteilt, wenn es neue Nachrichten zu einem Thema
gab.
Irgendwie habe ich noch nicht den Dreh raus, wie ich das einstellen kann,
bzw. ob das auch hier funktiniert.
Eine kleine Hilfe wäre nett.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Petra (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung*

Hi Armin

Da stehst du nicht alleine da ich bekomme auch keine Nachricht mehr vieleicht bekommen wir keine mehr oder wirmüssen was einstellen damt wir die benachrichtigungen bekommen

Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

geht mal unter nützliche Links auf Einstellungen.
Dann scrollt runter bis "E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen".
Bei "Themen abonnieren" solltet Ihr dann nach Euren Wünschen auswählen können 

Speichern nicht vergessen!


----------



## Armin501 (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung*

Na das ist ja schön, dass ich nicht alleine dieses Problem habe,
ich hatte schon gedacht, ich bin etwas hinter her.

@Petra, ich wünsche dir einen schönen Sonntag

@ Allen anderen natürlich a  u c h !!!!!!


Gruß Armin


----------



## Thorsten (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung*

Moin Ihr beiden,

selbstverständlich gibt es das noch 

Ihr könnt ein Thema abonieren, dass erfolgt in der Regel automatisch sobald Ihr einen Beitrag zu einem Thema geschrieben habt.

Nun geht Ihr in euer *Kontrollzentrum>Einstellungen>Themen abonieren*.
Dort müsst ihr einstellen, dass Ihr per EMail benachrichtigt werden wollt.

Das war´s , wie immer ganz einfach wenn man weiß wie es geht 

Falls Fragen sind, einfach nochmal melden......


----------



## Armin501 (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung*

Nicht umsonst heißt es:

Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm!

Vielen Dank für die sofortige Hilfe

Gruß Armin


----------



## Petra (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Automatische Emailbenachrichtigung*

Hallo Annett und Thorsten

Ich war schon mal so schlau und habe vor eurer antwort nachgeschaut ob ich was vergessen habe und so war es auch jetzt bekomme ich auch nachrichten.Danke für eire schnelle Antwort.

Gruss Petra


----------

